# Over night in Portsmouth



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

We are travelling to Bilbao from Portsmouth next week and will have 1 1/2 days in or around the Portsmouth area before hane.
Can anyone suggest either a reasonably priced campsite or any cheap activities to occupy the children.
Also just wondered about staying over night on Portsmouth docks.

Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.southsealeisurepark.com/
We have just been to here on a MHF Rally and it really is a handy place.
Right on the seafront and we walked into Portsmouth as well but the buses do run.

Also read through this for ideas
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-28682-overnight.html+parking+portsmouth


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

We stayed at the port just 2 weeks ago loading started at 9am so no rush tell the man running the park and he will tell you where to park we were up against the fence but had a good night.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you need somewhere to spend the afternoon / early evening before you go to the docks to overnight before the ferry then try this:

Port Solent

We spent the night on Portsmouth docks last year - no problems but we were asked not to get there before 10pm.

G


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello Bigmal666,

Here are some other local attractions worth looking at.

1 Portsmouth overview http://www.visitportsmouth.co.uk/site/whats-on

2 Two adjacent facilities on the sea front http://www.ddaymuseum.co.uk/

And http://www.bluereefaquarium.co.uk/portsmouth.htm

NB The D Day Museum is one of the few car parks at Pompey/Southse able to accommodate a Motorhome (not for overnighting, though). Height barriers almost everywhere else.

That D Day Museum Cark park is close and handy to Southsea common, the sea front (shingle Beach) and Southsea Castle. Good bus service along sea front, too.

3 http://www.royalmarinesmuseum.co.uk/index2.html A short walk along the eastern seafront (Southsea/Eastney) from the Southsea Leisure Park, already mentioned above and at http://www.southsealeisurepark.com/

4 http://www.historicdockyard.co.uk/ Includes HMS VICTORY, HMS WARRIOR, and The Mary Rose.

5 http://www.portsmouthkitefestival.org.uk/ Aug 29 to 31st - Absolutely Fantastic spectacle on Southsea Common if you are here at that period - In your case on the way back?

6 http://www.gunwharf-quays.com/ Includes the Spinnaker tower, at 170 metre high this has a panoramic view not matched elsehere in the South:
http://www.spinnakertower.co.uk/

Bob L of Sunny Southsea


----------

